
Ask HN: Should I use real-time currency data or select a point in the day? - jonathan-kosgei
When running an ecommerce store, and handling currency conversions do I use a real-time API of select the day&#x27;s average rate?
======
Pavel1991
I think you need to read this article
[https://icoreview2018.com/](https://icoreview2018.com/) about currency data!
I hope it will be useful for you!

------
valio_bonev
Currency hedging comes to mind, when having the need to lock a currency
exchange rate e.g. options, futures, forwards, etc. This gives you the ability
to know, what the conversion rate will be at settlement time.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_exchange_hedge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_exchange_hedge)

Alternatively, your payment gateway/provider will handle it for you as soon as
the transaction is received at their end.

